# SRAM Red equipped Z25 2009



## molddr

Any pic's of the new 2009 SRAM Z yet?


----------



## a_avery007

*saw them in my lbs yesterday*

a 09 F3 and a 09 Z25
Rival/Red group, with muted graphics on the F3(liked this) and more bold graphics on the Z25(not as understated as the other rig)

looked at 08's and 09's upside down, right side up and side by side with shop manager and could not really see a change on the frames externally, maybe they changed them internally or carbon lay up change..

sort of bummed about the SRAM shifting as it does not have trim in little ring; yes i still think trim is important to keep the drivetrain quiet.

lbs manager stated will be dura ace equipped bike, hope at least an ultegra or ultegra sl equipped upper end F and Z frame, or else it is going to cost a lot of $$$ to get into one of the top tier frames...

anyone know if the frames are changed for 09 in comparison to the 08?? for real changes like in noticeable...lol


----------



## MarvinK

Trim is going away--Dura Ace doesn't offer ANY trim settings in 2009. SRAM doesn't really need trim, it just needs a very basic understanding of how to adjust your front derailleur (easy task).

I really like SRAM. They're definitely worth a try.


----------



## jm3

We have the Z25 in stock - I'll take a pick and post it today if I get the chance. The Z bikes will have more paint in '09, as will all of the F bikes with the exception of the F3 SL (all F bikes have the "SL" mark for '09). SRAM Red has been spotty for us - it's hit or miss on which frames it shifts well on. On the Z bike, it's flawless...probably the best I've seen to date.

On the upper end, all Felts get upgraded carbon for '09, with a mix of UHM and Nano resin. The 56cm F1 SL will be right at 13lbs out of the box. There's also a sort of super Z bike on the way. There are a few SRAM bikes, but most stick with Shimano. For those of you who don't know, Felt and Shimano America are only a few blocks away from each other and have a strong relationship.

The big change is the AR (Aero Road) line of bikes - it's a whole line of bikes, not just one model, with the first due out before the end of summer. Very nicely done, well spec'd, and a geometry right in between the F series and Z series. Oh, and aero, which is where the industry is heading.

I saw the entire '09 line up yesterday and it is very, very strong. Some price hikes, but they were reasonable, and less than I expected. Some bikes even held their pricing (Z35)! Overall, Felt looks even better for '09, which is tough since most of their '08 line sold out weeks ago. The women's specific bikes lose their "FW" tag, and they are now "ZW" bikes, because there are a lot of men who could use shorter reach, too. Also, you can expect to see Tiagra equipped carbon Z bikes, which will bring the price down to a very reasonable range. On the negative end, the $1100 price point is basically abandoned; that was a good entry-level seller for us so I was a little disappointed. Still, considering everything we heard about pricing for '09, the news isn't all that bad.


----------



## a_avery007

*what kind of super Z???*

so, the 09 Z25 is not a super Z?? with UHM and Nano??

how long is this one going to take to get out to the public? as i can get a 09 Z25 now..

think the 09 Z15 and the 09 Z25 will ride different? all things considered equal like wheelsets air pressure, blah blah blah....


i know on the 08 Z25 it is UHM carbon, but the 08 Z35 is HM carbon..
not sure i could even tell the difference between them on my test rides..lol



as to no trim, that is a matter of preference, with all these speeds (8,9,10,11,20???) it is getting absurd, as the chains keep getting narrower, along with the cogset spacing, so adjustments keep getting more difficult...i would rather ride than adjust, but that is just me..lol

and with a compact dirivetrain, we have hills, even moderate cross-chaining needs trim adjustment. have also read that RED is a pain in the a$$ to keep adjusted (and quiet) and just because the Pro's have trim in the big ring does not mean us mortals do...

from my experience on my commuter (Lobster 10 speed with trim) and my (scott cr1 9 speed without it) i know which one i would ride regularly and quietly all day long...


----------



## jm3

There will be a model above the Z15 for '09. The Z25 is UHM, but does not have the Nano stuff. Difference is weight, not a lot of difference in the ride quality until you get to the new carbon, which is very stiff. I was told the new F1 SL is pretty much as stiff as the F1 Sprint. Hope that helps.


----------



## quickfeet18

we just got a 09 z25 yesterday at my shop and it is easily the best bike for the price I have seen in a long time. it will be my next ride. I have red on a Lemond and shifting is not the best, but right out of the box the shifting on the Z was PERFECT. no kidding. So if anyone is looking for a carbon lemond frame let me know...


----------



## quickfeet18

deleted sorry


----------



## MarvinK

What's with the Rival crank & Red shifters? I wouldnt think Felt would ship them that way...


----------



## quickfeet18

it isn't even a rival crankset, at least it doesn't say rival, but the brakes are. but for red equipped carbon at $3300 ain't bad


----------



## telescorpio

*2009 Z35 specs?*

The Z25 looks great.
Does anyone know what the 2009 Z35 specs are?
I'm looking for a bike for my 60 yr. old dad.


----------



## MarvinK

Yep, seems like a great price. They definitely cheaped out on the crank, though. I'd rather they cheaped out on the brakes!


----------



## quickfeet18

the 09 f3 has the same spec with the exception of a carbon crank, at the same price. I haven't seen any of the other specs yet on the other models. I must say that I don't think they cheeped out on the cranks, they were trying to spec smart for the money. Between this and the equal Trek Madone equiped with Ultegra SL for 3600, with the Felt you save 300 and get mostly red. An argument could be made about an American made frame though...


----------



## jm3

The Z35 remains much the same, and they're even trying to keep the price increase to a minimum. I was told it will stay under $2K, but we'll see. Prices are constantly fluctuating right now, and by the time the components are actually purchased, the price could increase.


----------



## Blade-Runner

Any word or pics of the 09' Dispatch?


----------



## jm3

That whole line is being expanded, but I blew through the '09 line-up so fast, that I can't remember. I'll have complete info next week.


----------



## quickfeet18

I do know that the F1x is gone and there will be four new models, bu that was the most interesting thing I remember.


----------



## VoodooCadillac

*Question*

On the 2K9 Z15 and/or Z25, does the buyer have the option to go with a 50/34 crankset? Also, I'm assuming if the Z25 is Rival/Red, the Z15 must be new Dura-ace?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## marknelson

Anyone have any new info on the 2009 models? I'm looking for a new bike, one with either SRAM Force or Red, and the Z25 has peaked my interest.


----------



## terbennett

Super Dave,

I own an '05 F55 and I think that it's the best bike I've ever owned- even better than the 2002 Trek 5200 I had previously owned. Currently, I own the '05 F55 and '07 Felt F85 (for bike trailer rides). Will they be making these two models for '09? I'm considering getting a newer F55 to get away from the compact carbon crank that so many people like. If the F55 is going to be discontinued, then I will keep mine and an Ultegra or Dura Ace crank/bottom bracket for it. Any news on those two models?


----------



## RehabUnited

Just heard some updates on the '09 Z35. They actually downgraded the components - it's now all 105 instead of the Ultegra rear deraileur. It's also all white logos (no more yellow highlights) but does have the little 5-stripe deal. Still a pretty sweet bike, though.

Felt is also coming out with a z45 - an all carbon bike for ~$1799 with sora/105 gruppo.


----------



## mjse

After many long hours of reading and educating myself of bike manufactures, technical info, bike geometry, CF Grades and a whole lot of other useless info, I have decided to order a 2009 Felt Z25 with SRAM RED components. I am a big boy 6.2, 220lbs with a long inseam and monkey arms. I was fitted for the bike at my LBS and ordered a 58cm. I am interested to know and would love to hear if there are any others out there in this world with the same body stats as me and own a 58cm Z CF Frame. If so please let me know your thoughts (weaknesses and strengths) of the CF Z series. I have a history of Rt lower back pain and Rt Knee PN and am worried that a 58cm frame is too small. I have been a MTB rider for many years and am looking forward to entering the world of road riding. I will be commuting about 30Miles round trip to work 3 times a week and want to train for a century. I thank you all for your wisdom and help in this process and will keep you updated with the news of the bikes arrival. 2 wks out from delivery. Many photos to come. Stay tuned.


----------



## mjse

Sorry folks but still no bike . A 2 week ETA has now turned into 8 weeks, yes 8 long weeks. Felt has placed the Z25 58cm on back order so I was told. Has any one seen a 2009 Z25 on the road or in a store yet, if so what size was it? My local bike shop has apologized for this long delay and let me demo a Merckx SXM until My Z25 arrives . It’s an amazing ride but I really am anxious for the Felt.


----------



## ECF

mjse said:


> Sorry folks but still no bike . A 2 week ETA has now turned into 8 weeks, yes 8 long weeks. Felt has placed the Z25 58cm on back order so I was told. Has any one seen a 2009 Z25 on the road or in a store yet, if so what size was it? My local bike shop has apologized for this long delay and let me demo a Merckx SXM until My Z25 arrives . It’s an amazing ride but I really am anxious for the Felt.


One of my local shops has an 09 Z25 in a 56. At least they did the last time I was there about a month ago. I was also in the market for a 58 and was told they could order it for me. Guess I'm glad I didn't. Seriously though, that delay sucks. Sorry to hear that.

Eric


----------



## mjse

Good news and Bad news… let’s start with the good: My bike is finally here. I pick it up today and went out for a short ride only three miles. OK here is where the bad comes: I only went out for a 3 mile ride because I bent the crap out of the top ring on the crank while pumping up a large hill near my home in so Cal. Unbelievable 8 week wait then the first day I ride it, it breaks… To be continued…:mad2: :sad:


----------



## mjse

Just added some pic's to my last post... Enjoy the disaster...


----------



## brentster

WTF???? I've never seen or heard of anything remotely like that in my life..


----------



## mjse

brentster said:


> WTF???? I've never seen or heard of anything remotely like that in my life..


This is crazy, I was so blown away when it happened. There must have been a manufacture defect for this crank / gear to fail like it did and the location it did. crazy... I'm taking it in to tomorrow for replacement.


----------

